# Wanted a washable filter for my WEN 3410 shop filter



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm going to check them out. I'd like to put a filter in front of the mini-split HVAC inlet to keep dust out of the coils. This might be a good candidate for a pre-filter with something finer behind it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

im gonna check them out too it would be nice to have a reusable one. price sounds good.thanks for posting this.


----------



## ChokingonSawdust15 (Jun 10, 2019)

Just ordered one of these. Thanks for posting this. The paper filters don't last very long with heavy use and blow out, plus the costs add up replacing them. 
Use discount code FRESH for 10% off the order in April.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Just ordered one of these. Thanks for posting this. The paper filters don t last very long with heavy use and blow out, plus the costs add up replacing them.
> Use discount code FRESH for 10% off the order in April.
> 
> - ChokingonSawdust15


thanks


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> nice filter! keep up the good works www.electriciansgloucestercity.co.uk/electrical-wiring-and-fire-alarms-installation
> 
> - louisse


enjoy the flag,bye !


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

MERV 5 is 34% removal of particles 10 microns and below. Or I am reading the chart wrong. Who knows?

I couldn't agree more on the washable filter thing, and hating throwing used filters to the recyclers that don't, or just straight to the landfill.

I did the same, or at least similar with my Grizzly fitler, however I would be concerned that you stepped down considerably in your pre filter stage filtration.

Like I said I MAY be misreading the chart.

My Grizzly got a MERV10 washable filter that was offered a LONG time ago by Penn State Industries. I bought a pair of them so I could have one down and one in the filter for changeouts so I didn't have to worry about not having a filter ready to go, and they were cheap enough at the time.

Even with the MERV10 in place on mine, I still get the inner sock filter clogged up from time to time and it needs to be taken out, outside and blown down with the compressed air blowgun, or leaf blower….

If it is still flowing air well, but the filter looks caked, don't worry about it, filters are designed to build up a bit of caking and that actually helps them filter better. Just be sure it doesn't interfere with air flow. I.E. can you still see light through the meidium?

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

The true test may be how long it takes for the internal filter to get dirty. On my Wen, I have replaced that pre-filter a few times but the internal one still looks like new so I have not changed it even after 3 or 4 years. IIRC, the pre-filter is a 5 micron filter and the inner one is 1 micron. Wen doesn't seem to give their filters a MERV rating.


----------



## noveske (2 mo ago)

bobfromsanluis said:


> *Air Filters dot com - Custom size MERV 5 washable filter (Rating: 5)*
> 
> I recently upgraded to a new whole shop air filter, the old one I had was too noisy and I wasn't sure how effective it really was. Bought the attractively priced WEN 3410 model, installed it and turned it on, overall it's pretty mild sound wise, even at the highest speed. The remote is a great way to interact with the unit, and having a timer you can set and walk away knowing it will turn itself off after an hour, or two or three is great. After a couple of weeks, I noticed the outer filter was filling up pretty quick, started looking for replacements. I was dismayed that there wasn't a washable filter option by WEN, shot them an email, after a couple of weeks, hadn't heard back from them, so I started looking online. The filter in this unit is an odd size, 16 5/8" x 9 5/8" x 1 1/2", so ordering was limited to having a custom size made. Air Filters dot com had a straight forward process for ordering custom sizes, I didn't see a need for a carbon filter since the original this is to replace is rated for 5 microns. The one thing I didn't like was nowhere on the ordering page did it indicate what the filtering capacity is, so I called them and was told it is rated at a MERV 5 rating, which if I'm reading the charts correctly is good for 3.0 to 10.0 microns. I wasn't sure how close of tolerance they would make this filter, so I ordered it 1/8" smaller both in width and height, they had options on the thickness of 1", 2" or even thicker, I went with the 2" thick. I'm impressed at how exact they sized it, it is just a bit loose in the unit, I'm planning to add a bit of weather stripping to snug it up a bit. For this size filter, the price was around $25, they shipped from Alabama to my California address for $9.95, and with tax I ended up paying about $37 plus change. I received an email indicating they had made the unit and they were going to embed a link for tracking, but something went wrong there, ordered on a Saturday, got it delivered the following Sunday. I will be curious about who fast it fills up and how washing it will work, my main objection to the factory filters was sending them to the landfill, just doesn't seem right to throw the filters in the garbage. If you end up ordering one for yourself, go ahead and order it at exact size, I'm sure it will fit just fine.





ChokingonSawdust15 said:


> Just ordered one of these. Thanks for posting this. The paper filters don't last very long with heavy use and blow out, plus the costs add up replacing them.
> Use discount code FRESH for 10% off the order in April.


For the guys that ordered this filter for the WEN 3410 or similar sized units are these the correct options to order? Just making sure as I have the worst luck with tolerances.


----------

